# Wolverine in Davis



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

__





Watch


Original shows and popular videos in different categories from producers and creators you love




fb.watch





Same one out to antelope Island?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw that, I also wondered if it was the same one that was trucking out to Antelope Island?

I still like the comments when people start to post that they have seen them all over the state.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

It would be quite a shock to walk out your door and see a friggin' wolverine loping across your lawn.


----------

